# Apology



## Keil Randor (Nov 14, 2001)

*To the Presas Family:*

I have been allowed a chance to offer my apologies for comments that I made which caused the misunderstanding between us.  Please know that I meant no disrespect towards yourselves or your father.  My first post was the result of a very bad day, and the anger I felt towards those who only wished to enrich themselves.  My last post was the result of the various personal attacks I received due to the previous.  In any case, I said things that I should not have, and do truly apologize for the grief I caused.

I am sorry.

Keil


----------

